# Cutest Xmas Horse Contest



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga And I:


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

awwwwww he looks so cute


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Me and Halo:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Heres sonador. the she was is a bit of a whole. shes not that butt high I promis


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

halo is a very good name 

and sonador looks gorgeous with her bows


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can the pic have more than one horse in it?


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

SURE!!!!! the more the merrier i guess


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

heres my sisters pony sratching with a chrismas hat on his bum


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok this was saposed to end yesturday.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Once again we have another unfinished contest.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

soz
I didn't know it was sposed to be finished


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

its ok it doesnt matter. It still hasent judged and I'm not sure if it will be or not?


----------

